# FYI on Bridger Lake, Marsh Lake, and Whitney Reservoir area



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Called the Evanston Ranger district today and Bridger lake is accessible but is a mess with some snow drifts. Logged out the area over the winter due to pine beatles killing all the trees. Marsh lake is still inaccessible. Whitney reservoir area is inaccessible and you cannot even make it to Millcreek. Should be open in a couple of weeks. Stateline is accessible, but there is no water at the campground.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. Good info.

I take it you mean *from* Evanston, right? Not up and over from Kamas.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes. That is from the Evanston side.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I was just wondering about that area. According to Snotel there are only 14 inches of snow at Hewinta compared to over 20 inches at Lilly Lake which is lower. So I am guessing that the Smiths fork drainage did not get that much snow this year and might be open pretty soon.


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I tried to take my rhino on chalk creek to Whitney on Monday,way too much snow 8500 ft soild snow pack. I was going to try to other side today but it sounds like I may wait till next week.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info... I wanted to try and get up there but looks like ill have to wait a little longer.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update, i'm curious what it will look like after being logged. It was a pretty sad sight last year with all the dead and dying trees.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

You are all very welcome. I was actually looking for a place to fish this weekend and was hoping I could get into these areas, but looks like I will have to wait. Also, thanks for the info on Hewinta G.S. area. I bowhunt that area quite alot and was hoping I could get up in that area soon to do some scouting. Hope everyone has a nice Memorial Day Weekend.


----------

